# master plumbing exam for texas



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

Ok fellow plumbers from texas, I am interested in takeing the master journeyman exam and i need some help. I know they have a few prep courses out ther, but i cant manage to get the time off. They dont have any prep corses close to where i live either, so do you guys know of any good books or something i can order on line that will help me study for it. Thanks in advance


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

I studied the book that someone got when they took the A-ACES test prep course. Maybe they will sell you the book. The test is way to vast to just wing it. I can't remember how many questions are on the exam but, there is bunch. Without know exactly what to study, it would be next to impossible to achive a passing score. Good luck.


----------



## luv2plumb (Apr 30, 2010)

There are some study guides out there.....I believe Barnes and Noble sells one. You still need to take the required classroom hours to qualify for the test. I wish you luck and like East said the Masters would be hard to wing it.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

I don't know of any book but if you can manage to get a Friday off. A retired state pluming examiner teaches a two day prep class for the masters test .... He helped write the test and just retired ... He knows exactly what is on the test.... he is down by Austin tho ......., Good luck Keep us updated. I hope to test for my masters in a few years Git er done


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

better get ur foot in the door before they start adding more stuff like that class is a new one for me i might be wrong but doesnt an apprentece corse over see that class u need to take


----------



## luv2plumb (Apr 30, 2010)

As for the study guide it is sample questions of different plumbing exams covering both UPC and IPC.....you can find most of your answers here

http://www.tsbpe.state.tx.us/


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Here is another source for you, I'm also working on get my contractors license for my local.

http://www.contractor-licensing.com/state-license.html


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

revenge said:


> better get ur foot in the door before they start adding more stuff like that class is a new one for me i might be wrong but doesnt an apprentece corse over see that class u need to take


Are you taking the journeymans or masters test????


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Its the non plumbing related stuff that will get you. There is 25 questions about LP gas, which not many people are familur with. The OSHA questions are a nightmare, and then there is the math questions. Stop making excuses take a prep course, you are not going to pass without studying your butt off. If you study the wrong thing it will be worse than not studing at all. Now that it is a one day test you better be able to come up the correct answer pretty quick. I just took mine in Sept of 2009, do not take this exam lightly it is not easy. Study hard every day for a couple of months. The masters exam is nothing like the Journeymans.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

easttexasplumb said:


> Its the non plumbing related stuff that will get you. There is 25 questions about LP gas, which not many people are familur with. The OSHA questions are a nightmare, and then there is the math questions. Stop making excuses take a prep course, you are not going to pass without studying your butt off. If you study the wrong thing it will be worse than not studing at all. Now that it is a one day test you better be able to come up the correct answer pretty quick. I just took mine in Sept of 2009, do not take this exam lightly it is not easy. Study hard every day for a couple of months. The masters exam is nothing like the Journeymans.


Aaaaasa please stop. East Tx ur scaring me .... Laughing What was the hardest part ??? where did you take ur prep class ???


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

I did not take a prep class, I studied the book someone else got from a class. I studied for 4 months before I even mailed the app for the exam. I am just saying to take the test serious, it makes the written part of the journeymans look like a walk in the park.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Is the masters still all written? I know a few years ago they went to an all written exam.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

When I took the exam is was all written, the rough in and top out was done on paper too.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Yes it's all written .... All day test


----------



## Schedule40 (Aug 5, 2010)

Yes it's all written. No shop work, and you don't get to play with the doll house. If your inclined to take a prep class, I recommend Johnny Kurten. He's just outside of Austin and well worth the drive.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Yes it's all written .... All day test



I thought it was a 2 day test?


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

They changed it to one day when they did away with the doll house.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I've let my Journeyman's License expire in Texas this year....Hurt me to do that, but I don't see myself moving back to Texas anytime soon. Business have been doing well for me up here in Oklahoma. Wish there was a way I could just make my Texas license inactive. I guess since I have the Oklahoma equivalent of a Masters I could just sit for the Texas Masters if I wanted?


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Schedule40 said:


> Yes it's all written. No shop work, and you don't get to play with the doll house. If your inclined to take a prep class, I recommend Johnny Kurten. He's just outside of Austin and well worth the drive.


That who I had for my training he is bad as


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Will said:


> I've let my Journeyman's License expire in Texas this year....Hurt me to do that, but I don't see myself moving back to Texas anytime soon. Business have been doing well for me up here in Oklahoma. Wish there was a way I could just make my Texas license inactive. I guess since I have the Oklahoma equivalent of a Masters I could just sit for the Texas Masters if I wanted?


If I'm rite you would half to meet the new requirements 48 hrs training and retest. But you have up to two years after license expires before you can't simply renew it. I advise take a c e class pay the fee and renew it and keep it u never know when crap will hit the fan And the training required to get it back cost atleast 600 Just my opinion


----------



## Txmasterplumber (Oct 2, 2010)

easttexasplumb said:


> They changed it to one day when they did away with the doll house.


When did they change it? When I took mine back in 2001, we still had to do the 3 story rough & top out, not including all the writen. 2 day class, but I finished about 10:20 the next morning.


----------

